# beaver stretching



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Is 24 hrs long enough to leave a beaver on a board before taking it off??? It has a fan on it.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

you will probably need at least 3 days.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I was doubted it also but figured I would ask. I usually leave em on the board for 5-7 days


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

48 hours at 65-70 degrees with air movement.

If you "lift" the hide off the board once you nail it up, the fur side will dry at the same time.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

bbj I did almost exactly how you explained it I had a 18 inch fan on it but was at about 36 hrs and it seemed ok. thanks for the info though


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

You know? I read the thread title and I can tell you stretching a beaver...the ANIMAL, never even came to mind!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeah!!!!! lol I have a buddy that told me basically the same thing!! Least its good for a chuckle when ever ya pull up Nodak!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I was kinda thinking the same thing...if you can keep the beaver on the board for 3 whole days, I salute you!   :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well...I don't wana brag but...  :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

had the same thought... but my only question... why would you want to stretch the beaver?? haha :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ay tee said:


> had the same thought... but my only question... why would you want to stretch the beaver?? haha :beer:


i ai'nt never stretched a beaver


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> i ai'nt never stretched a beaver


haha sorry to hear that...


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh crap. I must be getting old. I only thought of the animal.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ay tee said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > i ai'nt never stretched a beaver
> ...


don't get me wrong... i've tried to stretch a few beaver but i tend to get the big blankets and they seem to be a bit sloppy. :bop: 
i've had some small/shearable types and even a few pales . but i've quite them beaver. they cost too much and i found out i need a bigger knife :wink:


----------

